# Way too much iron



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, Folks. I found out what happens when you over dose iron.

I usually dose micros every day. I dose 50 mls Flourish Iron on one day and then alternate 60 mls Flourish the next. I dose both from small plastic bottles that I refill from large, bulk containers kept in the fridge downstairs.

In my usual haze, and as part of a scientific experiment, I mistakenly refilled both bottles with ...iron. So for the last four days the tank has been dosed with 220 mls of iron. And no traces.

Here are my findings:
1st day-cool. No change.
2nd day-the leaves on the Ludwigia and the Bacopa austalis started to elongate. The leaf edges started to get wavy. Hmm. Curious.
3rd day-all leaf edges started to stunt and grossly curl under. What th...!
4th day-BBA. Gads!!!

It was only when I went to refill the iron that I discovered my error...and, ahem, abruptly terminated the experiment.

Water change, water change. Traces, traces.

Things should recover quickly. At worst, I think I lost a couple of day's growth. In spite of my interference, everything should be cool for our meeting on the 8th.

My scientific conclusion: avoid at all cost letting Bob dose your tanks.

Let's talk,
Bob


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Interesting that you got BBA. How big is the tank?


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

It's a high light, pressurized CO2 135. I suspect the BBA is a result of the plant stunting and the imbalance of the other traces. I was algae free before this episode.
Wait. Let me retract that. I had a very small amount of BBA lingering from a weeks ago fert imbalance. It was, however, receding and no longer reproducing.
With the recent lousy water conditions I think the BBA became reinvigorated.
That's what I saw in my horror. Make sense?

Bob


----------

